# Now THIS is a mane!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pure 100% natural with no extra care except the occasional brushing to get the knots out. Forgive the shorter patch in the middle, he wore it off on the fence last summer. This was after his very first ever bath with shampoo and conditioner. Suprisingly, he didn't mind having his head sprayed.

*please forgive his tubbyness, he has not been worked in several months*


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

he looks gorgeous.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cute!  I love his mane!It looks very natural.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

NICE mane


----------



## telstepien (Aug 14, 2009)

Love it! Its a shame he rubbed some out 
Theres no shame in adding product... Just a thought.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

its so lovely xx


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

:O Love the mane. Wish my dumb-blood didn't rub his out all the time. I wash it, make sure its completely clean, do everything to make him stop rubbing and he doesn't.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i have to get you a good pic of my 2yr old fillie. her mane makes me cry.... and so does her tail. but he looks good. its a shame when they rub parts out. i have a 2yr old colt who keeps rubbing one part of his in the middle so theres a huge chunk that stants strait up! he looks like a dummy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gidji said:


> :O Love the mane. Wish my dumb-blood didn't rub his out all the time. I wash it, make sure its completely clean, do everything to make him stop rubbing and he doesn't.


 My old TB used to rub his mane off to. What i did was braid it and them wrap it in vet wrap so it cant get rubbed off, and it worked


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Very pretty! Although tubby isn't healthy - it's SO nice to see a filled out horse. Each time I look at Maggie I want to cry.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a mane!

My horse, well... if I pulled his mane he would be bald. I have NEVER met a horse with a thinner man! I use the cheater comb and I can shorten his entire mane in 5-10 cuts. The hair could fill a thimble! He's got a really good tail though, once it grows out more


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

That is one handsome guy! His mane is gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys. 1dog, you are more than welcome to come steal some of his for your horse. It is so thick and heavy. The base of the mane is over 1 inch wide in places.....whew. I just wish it didn't split right down the middle and hang on both sides of his neck, but I'm working on that.

And Aussie, me and Koda are telepathically sending Maggie some of his tubbyness in hopes that she will be healthier soon.


----------

